# Dumb question



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

Has anyone ever kept yo-yo loaches in a 29 gal.? I got 3 because I have a terrible snail problem and I wasn't sure kuhli's eat snails (I now know they do). I thought, well, if they get too big I can trade them in for some kuhlis... But I really like these guys! They are an awful lot of fun to watch and I don't want to have to trade them in nor do I want to inhibit their growth. Any thoughts?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If the tank is well cared for, you can do it. Kuhlis don't eat many snails but they will eat a few. Black kuhlis don't eat snails at all.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

I personally wouldn`t keep yoyo`s in anything smaller than a 20 gal long. They can get to ABOUT 4"


----------



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, how long is a 20 gallon long? A 29 gallon is 30 inches.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

A 20L is 30" long as well. It's just shorter then the 29.


----------



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

That is good news. I'm find I'm already quite attached to these fish--they have awesome personalities. One likes to swim in the downcurrent of my HOB filter, and it kept freaking me out with its splashing noises. Turned out it was leaping up the "waterfall" to slide down a couple of seconds later. Only one does this! I'm a little worried he might get stuck but so far he's been ok. Crossing my fingers...


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

lol duh, I don`t know why I was thinking you said a 10 gal. Sorry.


----------



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

You probably saw my signature! They *are* currently in a 10 gallon; hopefully their new home will b ready within a month.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

no biggie if he does go over into the filter box... as long as the media blocks his path to the impeller.


----------

